# 1,000 posts by AngelEyes!



## dn88

*Dear AngelEyes,*
 
 I just wanted to congratulate you on your first postiversary!
I love your posts, they really help me a lot.
I wish I saw you more often in the WR forums. 

*Congratulations!!!*​


----------



## nichec

Dear *AngelEyes*:
We rarely exchange words, but I see your posts in EO forum all the time.
I love them because they are always precise and helpful....

Congratulations on your first 1000, and I truly wish there are many many more to come


----------



## Trisia

AngelEyes, you are bright and courageous (not many people I know would post some of your questions ), I love your really smart posts and your exquisite manners.

Sooo, let's hear it for AngelEyes! Cheers!


EDIT:Oh, please disregard the signature: this time there's no room for alternatives. You're great and that's it. End of discussion


----------



## elroy

Many congratulations, AngelEyes!

Thank you for always being ready to help out someone who has a question, to offer your insight and perspective, and to ask questions when you need clarification.  

Your insatiable curiosity should serve as an example to all of us.


----------



## irene.acler

*Many many many congratulations, AngelEyes!*​ 

*Your help to me is as big as the ocean! *

*Really, a big THANK YOU for everything!*



​


----------



## AngelEyes

*Your kind words are so heartwarming!*​ 
d88 - Thank you for starting this thread and for your sweet words. You don't know this, but I share the same Polish heritage as you!

Trisia - What nice compliments...thank you. I enjoy the fact we share the same sense of humor. 

nichec - I love your posts. They're always so friendly and helpful. Your enthusiasm is infectious and your words always make me feel good.

Irene - Well, uffi...you've given me my favorite Italian word! Grazie for all the fun times we've shared.

Elias - You've been a wonderful help to me. You're kind, supremely intelligent, and so, so droll funny! Seriously, our exchanges have been wonderful. Thanks, friend.


*AngelEyes*


----------



## Thomas1

AngelEyes, it's always a pleasure to meet you here and read your valuable posts in the English Only forum. 

Congratulations on your first milestone.

Tom


----------



## AWordLover

Hi Angel_Eyes_,

Congratulations on crossing the 1000 post threshold. 

I always enjoy your lessons on the writer's perspective and tools.

Keep up the great work.

AWordLover


----------



## kenny4528

Needless to say, your posts always are a source of inspiration for us to think in a different way, and I love you comments, which help me all the time.


_*Correct my words if wrong, thanks.*_


----------



## mimi2

Hi, AngelEyes.
Congratulations!!!
I like your posts about grammar analysis. Reading them I always have a satifactory feeling. I like them very much and I always wait for you to come to my thread.
Thank you very much for your knowledge and your kind help.
Best wishes.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Thomas1 - Thank you! Such nice words and appreciation from someone who lives in the country of my ancestors. I only know one line of Polish, and I'm not sure how to spell even that.  Still, please know I enjoyed receiving your message.*

*AWordLover - I'm so glad you stopped by and said hi! I always enjoy the words we share with one another. Thank you so much for your kindness.*

*Kenny4528 - You like reading all my comments, eh? Some would say I'm strange. But still...you're such a sweet person to write it, anyway! Thank you...thank you.  *
** 
*mimi2 - I love the questions you post. Always well-asked with lots of context.   There are a lot of friendly, warm women on the Forum, and you are certainly one of them. I hope to continue to converse with you in the future.*


*AngelEyes*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Thank you very much, Madam, for the great help, the wit and the kindness that always characterise your posts.*


----------



## AngelEyes

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Thank you very much, Madam, for the great help, the wit and the kindness that always characterise your posts.*


 

Mr. P.F. Italy,


Thanks, mate, for your sweet words.


Qui nel Forum di WordReference ho imparato molto più di quanto ho saputo aiutare, soprattutto da te nei mesi scorsi. 

Grazie dal profondo del mio cuore per condividere generosamente le tue conoscenze sia per quanto riguara il tuo bel paese sia per le sue meravigliose persone.

Considero l'aiuto che mi hai dato un regalo davvero speciale.




*AngelEyes*


----------



## JamesM

Wow, AngelEyes!  You seem like such an integral part of the English-Only forum that I would have thought you were in the multi-thousands by now.  

Congratulations on your first thousand.  May there by many more.  

- James


----------



## AngelEyes

JamesM,

It's not that I post a lot. It's that I write such long posts, it just seems like there are more of them!

Thank you for your kind words. I learn a lot from you, you know. That's such a positive side effect to being here.

While I have your attention, I want to congratulate you on your recent "promotion" to MOD. You'll be a fine addition to an already sterling roster.

You're smart and kind...a real gentleman.

Once again...many thanks!


*AngelEyes*


----------



## ewie

1,181 posts late ... as _usual_. Well done, flower, keep 'em coming. ewiekins [MUCKY KISS]

(Came across this thread completely by accident while looking for something else)


----------



## AngelEyes

Thank you, Ewiekins..._she says, wiping the spit off her cheek. _

Now that I've gotten my joke out of the way, I want to sincerely thank you for sharing all your British knowledge with me. (I'm writing down the term, _mucky kiss,_ right now.)

You're a very generous guy. 

And thank you for these congratulations.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Fernita

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*_
*My dear AngelEyes,*
*I hope I'm not late for the party.*
*Just wanted to tell you that*
*I've always enjoyed your intelligent*
*and interesting answers*
*and questions too. *

*Do you remember*
*we used to meet almost twice a week?*
*Send you a big hug and*
*a kiss!!!!*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## AngelEyes

*Thank you Fernita.*
*What lovely words to read to start my day.*

*THESE*

*Are for you.*
*They love the night, don't they?*
*Me, too. *




*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Fernita

AngelEyes said:


> *Thank you Fernita.*
> 
> *What lovely words to read to start my day.*​
> *THESE*​
> *Are for you.*
> *They love the night, don't they?*
> *Me, too. *​
> ​
> 
> 
> *AngelEyes*​


Wow, thank you!!!! Now I see...
Anyway, you were right but I did read many of your great posts!
Love,
F.


----------



## Trisia

Would it be very rude of me to point out AngelEyes's more recent thread?

*AngelEyes hits the second milestone

*(But I'm glad for this opportunity to offer my anachronistic congratulations anyway )


----------

